# Got it narrowed down to two handguns, suggestions??



## kevn77 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello guys how ya doing? I have been doing some research for the past few months on handguns and have it narrowed down to two that I am looking at buying. First I am in Wisconsin and do have my conceal carry so that is something to take into consideration.

The first gun I am looking at is the Ruger SR40c. The second is the Springfield XDM 40c. Now like I said I am wanting it for conceal carry, and I realize they are 40s and maybe I should look at a 9mm, however I am also in school for criminal justice and want to be a police officer. That being said most police dept do not use 9mm so I wanted to get used to shooting a 40, and some dept let you use your own hand gun thus a 9mm would not make sense. I have looked and held both and they are both comfortable. People I have talked to are kinda split and its a horse a piece however more people seem to edge toward the Ruger. What say you guys? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a ruger p95 and ria 1911. Both full size. As far as concealing goes I've never had an issue. P95 is a 9 however but the same size as the p94 .40. 1911 is a 45 and as I'm sure you know very large not an issue to conceal (iwb holster or saddle holster). 
Everyone I talked to that has a xD loves them. I myself prefer rugers. I've never had any issues with a ruger and they are super reliable. I've shot numerous rugers.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I lean toward the Ruger...customer service and warranty are excellent....JJ


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I just read an article on the ruger and it seems to be a real nice weapon


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd go with the Ruger.......personally, I do not like the grip safety on the other...


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

I have two similar pistols, and SR9c and an XD40sc -- both are excellent, reliable pistols and very accurate. I really do not think you could go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I own XDs and have fired the SR9. I give the edge to the XD for its trigger that gets pretty sweet after a few hundred rounds, and the fact that it doesn't have the mag disconnect - a feature I don't like.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Get whichever "feels" best for you. Either of these choices are excellent.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I have been reading alot of govt and institutional reports on a search and found that the 40 S&W round is a great choice.With a Winchester 180 grain JHP it expands to .63-.64.It has a penetration on avg of 13.25 which is in the recommended range of 12-15 inches.Using depth of penetration,volume of stretch and crush cavities and diameter of recovered bullets,the 40 S&W is a great choice.


----------



## ptco911 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a XD Subcompact .40 and a Walther PPS 9mm. The Walther is lighter and more concealable but both are excellent in my opinion. I have no experience with the Ruger.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

XDm. I've shot the pistol quite a bit, and like both the trigger and the way the pistol handles. Like it much better than the original XD.

I see nothing special about the Ruger.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Get the one you like the best or can afford. Practice with it become proficient. I personally would buy the SR40c again. I am not the one buying this gun. Good luck be safe and enjoy which ever of the 2 you get. 

RCG


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

The SR40c is a great gun....to bad it's not available in 9mm. I would get one today.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

RugerP95 said:


> The SR40c is a great gun....to bad it's not available in 9mm. I would get one today.


 http://www.ruger.com/products/sr9c/index.html?r=y


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Maybe its not available in Kentucky.........

RCG


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Ruger® SR9c


Thanks for the link....just purchased one.....can't wait to try it out.


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

recoilguy said:


> Maybe its not available in Kentucky.........
> 
> RCG


Come on now....don't be hating on KY.....we good folk.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Ruger SR9. It is a GREAT shooter, and I haven't had a problem since I purchased it almost 2 years ago. I must be the lucky one, I haven't had any problems with any of the guns I own. I had a Bernadelli awhile back that sucked, got rid of it and haven't regretted it at all.
I do clean my guns after each time I shoot that, might be part of my luck!!
Shoot both if you can and get the one that feels the best to you. Guns are vey personal choices.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Both are good brands

You should rent or borrow and shoot both of them before buying

Guns often "feel" good ... but may or may not "shoot" good for you.

Good luck with your search.

:smt1099


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Kevn. Go to youtube and do a search on both guns. You'll get a ton of reviews. Hickok45 has over 600 gun review videos on youtube and does an excellent and unbiased review. Another good reviewer is nutnfancy. See what they both say about each of your choices.

Don <><


----------

